# My Riding Lesson Plan... Thoughts?



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

So, I'm giving my 7 year old cousin riding lessons and this is what I have planned out for out 1/2 hour - 1 hour lessons once a week:

I: Getting Horse Ready
Tying and grooming, basic anatomy.
Saddle parts
Do up cinches, bridling 
_*explain difference between hackamores and bits*
_ 
II: Stretching
On the ground: Pick up front feet
get on

On lead line: Airplane arms, reach up to ears, reach back to tail, try to hug around the neck, touch toes.

Riding: Stand up in stirrups, stretch heels down. Hi fives.
 
III: Riding
Hand placement - both for direct reining and one handed
Legs - ride with and without stirrups.
Guiding horse through tubs on the ground, between and over poles
_*use leg cues*
_Count Footfalls
　
　
Any thoughts?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Has she ridden before?

The reason I ask is because your plan seems REALLY optimistic, timewise. I watch/help the trainer at our barn with her younger lessons and things go really slow, especially with the younger ones who haven't ridden before. I'm not saying doing have a lot planned for the lesson, I'm just saying don't expect to accomplish all of it.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

If you'll be working one on one with her, I think you can get parts II and III done easily, and I think it's a good plan. 

Part I is a big, big chunk of info. I would concentrate on safety and horsehandling - leading, tying, working around the horse, and not spend time on horse anatomy or parts of tack just yet. 

A technique I used with new beginners was to give them a little folder at the first lesson with a handout of horse anatomy and parts of the tack, and also one on rider position and basic aids for them to review. I would then tell them to review at home, and that I'd ask them to name some parts of the tack and the horse the next lesson. Quizzing them on these items is a great thing to do while they're doing rider stretches on the lead line.


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree with Maura about part I. That seems like a lot of info (and boring info at that) to flood a 7 yr old beginner with. I'd skip the bit vs hackamore discussion altogether for awhile. I'd also keep the horse anatomy fairly simple and focus on safety, leading, tying etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl07 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm am almost intermediate i already have the basics down about saddles,briddles,reins,which way to turn with the reins.I can go up a hill with mine now so I'm intermediate begginer I'll be advanced next year hopefully Thank God


----------



## Cowgirl07 (Sep 6, 2011)

I am almost a intermediate rider i can go up certain hills with my horse I've done got the basics down about tack,riding etc I'm not far from intermediate at all and hopefully I'll be advanced rider by next year Thank God your plans sounds alot like mine


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Cowgirl07 said:


> I am almost a intermediate rider i can go up certain hills with my horse I've done got the basics down about tack,riding etc I'm not far from intermediate at all and hopefully I'll be advanced rider by next year Thank God your plans sounds alot like mine


 
......It takes years, and years, and years to become an advanced rider. It just doesn't happen over night. I've been riding for about 13 years, and I could barely call myself experienced. If you just have the basic's down and can go up "cetain" hills, something tells me your still a beginner.


----------

